# 2007 Nissan Versa S acceleration and gas consumption problems.



## skadodie (Oct 19, 2010)

i bought my pre-owned '07 versa in november of '08 with only 16,000 miles and no problems. i followed through with regular oil changes and the works.. early last year, i accidentally backed up onto a rock while in reverse, which caused a pipe (i don't remember the name of it) underneath my rear bumper to break, affecting the acceleration and gas mileage of my car. i took it into the dealership where i purchased my car and had it fixed. a little less than 2 years and 34,000 additional miles later, i'm having the same problem (only i didn't back up onto a rock this time, or anything else, for that matter..)

:wtf:

my problem for the past 2-3 months has been that i started having trouble accelerating, and the RPMs aren't catching in the right range of MPH (i hope i'm explaining this right..as in, the RPMs would struggle reaching between 2-3 while accelerating to 20mph, then again at 35 or 40 mph, etc..), and when i would let off the gas, the indicator would float from 3 RPMs to 1 RPM and then go in between 3 and 1, and when i would try to accelerate again the indicator would quickly float back to 3 or slightly above, but while having trouble accelerating. whenever i accelerate after a stop, my car takes a decent amount of time to reach 20-30mph and starts to shake a little bit and i can hear a faint puttering noise (when i first got the car i never heard that sound and my car would accelerate smoothly..)

as for gas consumption, i usually get 300 miles a tank and now i get about 225 if i'm lucky. being at 1/2 tank i usually have to fill up every 3 days, instead of once a week like i used to..it's getting very expensive to fill up so often, spending $60 a week instead of $30 

the only thing i haven't done for my car (and will still have to wait for another month or so) is to have my transmission flushed..when i hit 30,000 miles they never told me that i needed to have it flushed and at the time i wasn't aware it was supposed to be 30, 60, and 90,000 miles...when i started having problems my car was under 30,000 miles though, so..

can anyone please help? anything would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

:newbie:

:givebeer:


----------

